# What Do YOU Do When FA Goes Down?



## moon-drummer (Jan 12, 2012)

As a part of my social science research into the furry fandom, I'm curious what all you guys and gals do when FA goes offline. Serious answers, please. I know how much you love your jokes. But this is for posterity so be honest.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 12, 2012)

I hardly use FA anyway.

But when it did go down once, I just came back here and noted down the number of people viewing the Site Status threads.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 12, 2012)

When it goes down... I do more important things.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Go on another website, one with more appeal. Like Youtube.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 12, 2012)

Play some TF2, contribute at home, school work.

I think there's a problem with this question, though.
It pretty much assumes we're doing nothing but browse FA, all day.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 12, 2012)

Every few minutes, I go to habitually check my messages.

When FA goes down, *this does not change*, only instead of going "aww, no messages" or "ZOMG MESSAGES", I go, "D'oh, it's down and I knew it I hate you autopilot!"


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 12, 2012)

Browse elsewhere.


----------



## BRN (Jan 12, 2012)

Start waiting for Steam to come back up.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 12, 2012)

moon-drummer said:


> I'm curious what all you guys and gals do when FA goes offline



Well

If FA is offline

I don't use it

So I do something else

:|


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 12, 2012)

Nothing, I just cut that out of my daily routine.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 12, 2012)

I go outside and await Armageddon.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 12, 2012)

When I'm horny: There's other sites like e621.
When I'm not: I usually realize I promised things I'd do for my FA watchers, so I just get started on those other things.
- I go to other sites.
- I go offline and find other important things to do.


----------



## Teal (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmm... It's never been down when I've been using it. If it were I'd just go browse deviantart instead.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2012)

GO OUTSIDE
Read a book
Play minecraft
Do homework
Watch movie
Take a shower
Hang out with friends
Clean my room
Cook

When Fa goes down I just get slightly annoyed an then do something else; the only time I really get aggrevated is when it's down for days.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 12, 2012)

Go to other sites, marvel at their being not down. :V


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 12, 2012)

I start acting out various Kabuki plays to pass the time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2012)

*G*o bowling
*O*r play pool

*O*nline skype chat with my family
*U*se the bus to go to the mall
*T*alk to my friends
*S*it in the library reading books
*I*nitiate a conversation with someone
*D*o something else obviously
*E*at a meal I just made


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 12, 2012)

drugs and vice


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 12, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jan 12, 2012)

I come here to see the same threads about how FA went down, but then I just go play a game or two, write, play with my dog, or just lounge around.


----------



## MandertehPander (Jan 12, 2012)

I complain about it on FAF, duh.


----------



## Rosca (Jan 13, 2012)

Fap.


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 13, 2012)

The main site? If I was using it at the time, I come here and check the reason it went down, then press refresh every 15 minutes or so whilst doing other things.


----------



## zachery980 (Jan 13, 2012)

Throw things at my neighbors and light my lawn on fire.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jan 13, 2012)

Refresh the fuck outta the page till it comes back up. :c


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't use the main site that much. When it does go down, I tab out and come back to it about an hour later.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 13, 2012)

No wait hang on



moon-drummer said:


> As a part of my *social science research into the furry fandom*, I'm curious *what all you guys and gals do when FA goes offline*.



...buh? What's exactly are you 'researching' with this sort of question? If furries are a bunch of obsessive-compulsives who are unable to do anything other than mash F5 repeatedly?


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 13, 2012)

Something else.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 14, 2012)

Enslave masses of proles.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 14, 2012)

Draw


----------



## brandot (Jan 14, 2012)

Browse the shit out of e621.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Minecraft.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

When it goes down, I play a video game, read a book, go outside and try to bulk those little drumsticks I call my arms and legs, or go to the Metroplex and see if I can't have fun in Dallas.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 14, 2012)

One of the 10+ other sites I frequent.
Play video games.
Do homework.

Yeah, not a big deal to me.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2012)

FA went down? again?

I don't know because I don't go there other than to harass a single person into giving me art.

Ratte take my money dammit.


----------



## snowkatt (Apr 9, 2012)

i go on a  raging  quest  to lay waste to all the  other anthro  art sites that  are  stil online  questioning   why  they are still online  and not yet burned in to ashes  
before  coming  on here  in stil raging  online  quest mode foaming and demanding why   fur affinity is stil offline and demanding a  refund of non excistent  funds i have not given over the years in a raging  storm of entitlement that goes over and beyond the   entitlement  event horizon 

and then doodle schtuff

or more likley   look  at the site update section see if there is anything  there note  the amount of peopel reading the damn thing  
return to deviant art  
and do other things while checking once ina while back  
and not wearing out  F5  




moon-drummer said:


> As a part of my social science research into the furry fandom, I'm curious what all you guys and gals do when FA goes offline. Serious answers, please. I know how much you love your jokes. But this is for posterity so be honest.




and pray do tell what  kind of research this is  ?
are we too be quoted   wil the results be published  in a "scientific "magazine"  ?  or what  ?


and incidenially i do want tea
milk  
32 sugars please


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 10, 2012)

Oy vey. You've been here three years and don't know the rules? Reporting for obvious necro is very obvious.


----------

